# shock-horror the price of btn's in australia



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hi everyone, perhaps im a bit off topic here so i do apologise if im not aloud to voice this :-?

i sent a request to an australian distributor of btn (back to nature) backgrounds fo the price of a 150x50 x50cm amazonas b/g

god i swear i near fell outa my chair when they said AU $1,339.25 plus delivery of somewhere between AU $250 - 300 

what the @!$*&%^ i only want a b/g not darn shares in the place

what do you all think, any suggestions :x


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah that is what I thought. After I pulled my socks up I deceided against manufacured background and put my tank where I can see both sides. Dinning rm and porch.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hey smitty814 love your pic very ,very nice, but mine will have to go against a wall.
i know what some will say, go with a black b/g. but i'd really like something a little special.

anyway thanks for your pic and may all your fishes bring you the joy that i'm looking forward too!


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

There are loads of diy backgrounds.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

yea i know but i'm not the greatest handyman in the world :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

no worries
opcorn:


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you looked at Universal Rocks? They're an Australian company.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is the price of the similar backgrounds in the US as well. We can't even get BTN here, but Pangea is similar. The price probably IS why everyone turns to DIY. I have 4 of the Pangea backgrounds.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

MmmmBalf said:


> Have you looked at Universal Rocks? They're an Australian company.





DJRansome said:


> That is the price of the similar backgrounds in the US as well. We can't even get BTN here, but Pangea is similar. The price probably IS why everyone turns to DIY. I have 4 of the Pangea backgrounds.


thanks MmmmBalf, yes i have looked at universal rocks but they are very limited on sizes( 5ft) unless their website needs updating.

thanks DJRansome, jeez its about time they realised why they don't sell that many. i guess there must be a lot of rich folks out there hey!!
i did ask designs by nature for a quote (email) but have heard nothing for 3 days or more now. not good customer service if you ask me.

cheers ozman


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

average price for a large background from designs by nature is around $200-$400 US plus shipping


----------

